# Bounty for coyotes in Kerr county, Texas



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah!!! However only six has been turned in to collect money. Hopefully more have been eradicated.

http://www.khou.com/news/texas-news...nty-for-coyotes-in-Kerr-County-134667228.html


KERRVILLE, TexasâMarvin Neunhoffer rattles a feed bag and the sheep come running, if you can call it "running." The sheepâs gait isnât the most graceful in the animal kingdom.

Neunhoffer chuckles as the last straggler makes it to the food. The animals know him by sight, and Neunhoffer keeps an eye on them like his great-great grandfather did on this same ranchland in the 1880s.

But since then, coyote populations have increased in the area, and theyâve taken a bite out of Neunhofferâs business.

"We lost probably 50 sheep and goats and probably eight or 10 calves in a three-month period," the rancher said.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Would be interesting to know if or what kind of LGDs he runs. That is alot of loss out of the bottom line....


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

I know Marvin and his brother and used to buy hay from them. Next time I get Anatolian or Anatolian/Pyr puppies I am going to have to do some trading with them.


----------

